# All over belt printing



## Anakele (May 16, 2008)

Aloha,

My name is Anakele, I'm new to this fourm and would like to seek information about all over printging and company that supply this service. I have my own custom art that i would like printed on to T's and other fabric so I can start a clothing line. I have been a artist for 20 years and belive that my art would be of great liking to the public. I see what is selling and what is in demand and belive that I have images that would speak for them self when also printed on to clothing. I just kneed leads and information on getting started. I'm in the prosess of studying everything before i just jump in. Knowladge is the key and first step I'm taking in the prosess of producing my own line of clothing, so I'm here to learn. 

I see clothing with Images printed all over the garment and I feel that my art would be best printed in this way. Im looking forward to talking with anyone with leads and information on M&R predator Belt printing and other forms and methods of printing on verious fabrics. 

Mahalo


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

all over printing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Anakele (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the lead. I googled all over printing and that fourm you sent is what came up on google and brought me here to join so I could find out more info. so far I see sun burst is getting great reviews. Thanks for the tip. would you know if cut and sew is as good or less $$ as all over or over size printing? Im looking to understand the diffrent types of printing so i can see what would be best and also keep cost in a good range. 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Cut and sew is probably going to be more expensive, as the minimums for cut and sew tend to be quite high. Normally in the thousands. 

You can get all over printing with minimums under 200.

Unless you had a design that absolutely couldn't be done by printing all-over with a belt printer, and had to be printed before being sewn, I would try to go the all-over method. It's going to be much less expensive.


----------



## Kill_It_All_Over (Dec 3, 2009)

I am a sales rep for a company in California that specializes in belt printing. We can place an image on a shirt up to 5XL. Check out our website www.allovercolor.com 
My name is Ron and my number is 805-602-8574 call me and I can give you some prices.


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

Aloha Anakele, Can you please keep me posted on what you find out about the all over printing because I have some ideas for all over printing but it's so expensive to get started. I'm also looking for an artist that could really create some good designs with my brand but I am not really ready for that quit yet either. But I would suggest just starting small to build up your following so that way when you do go into production you'll have a following to support your line. But if you have a business plan and some capitol, go for it I'd like to check out your line. malama pono-Jeff


----------



## Relik Apparel (Jul 10, 2009)

Contact http://www.customshirtprints.com
they are very good at all over printing

.


----------

